# Stance Setback



## Shteff (Jul 27, 2009)

I've setup my board so that i have a small amount of setback. The center of my front binding is 52cm from the tip and the center of my back binding is 46cm from the end. I've been working on alot of switch lately and want to get my 180's and 360's sorted. Should i center my bindings for this? I assume it will help when riding both ways, but will this affect my riding normally? Reason i ask is because i'll have to rip off my stomp pad.

Cheers


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

Shteff said:


> I've setup my board so that i have a small amount of setback. The center of my front binding is 52cm from the tip and the center of my back binding is 46cm from the end. I've been working on alot of switch lately and want to get my 180's and 360's sorted. Should i center my bindings for this? I assume it will help when riding both ways, but will this affect my riding normally? Reason i ask is because i'll have to rip off my stomp pad.
> 
> Cheers


If that is the only thing stopping you then go for it. When I started, the first time I rented a board without a stomp pad I missed the pad for all of one disembarkation from the chairlift. If you've never tried riding without then try it.

Some people swear by them, some don't, if you haven't tried both ways then do so.


----------



## Shteff (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, so people who ride alot of switch usually have no offset?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, generally, but also most are riding twin or directional twin boards that are meant to be ridden with a centered stance because they have a centered sidecut, inserts, and equal nose/tail lengths. If your board is a twin then I would recomment a centered stance.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For all mountain riding, I like a little bit of setback. The board feels more stable bombing for me with a little setback. For powder, I'll go with substantial setback as it just helps from wearing out my rear leg from keeping the nose up.

The only time I go with a centered stance is when I'm doing pure park.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> For all mountain riding, I like a little bit of setback. The board feels more stable bombing for me with a little setback. For powder, I'll go with substantial setback as it just helps from wearing out my rear leg from keeping the nose up.
> 
> The only time I go with a centered stance is when I'm doing pure park.


:thumbsup:


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Is your board twin?

If so, like the person above, I'd recommend a centred stance.

Apart from that, I guess it depends on what kind of riding you like/aim to do. If you're wanting to land 180s and ride switch afterwards, then a more freestyle setup sounds right.

As for it being easier/harder - you'll most certainly find switch easier if your stance is centered, but that doesn't mean you'll struggle with a slight setback. What you will get is a different feeling, depending on how big the setback is. I used to have a 158 Rome Anthem with about a 1" setback, and I could ride it switch ok, but it did feel like I had a rudder trailing behind me 

One thing to think about when you're measuring the distance from the binding to the end of the board, remember to measure to the contact points, rather than the tail or tip.

Cheers


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Yes, generally, but also most are riding twin or directional twin boards that are meant to be ridden with a centered stance because they have a centered sidecut, inserts, and equal nose/tail lengths. If your board is a twin then I would recomment a centered stance.


Directional Twin boards aren't ridden centered. They have a slight setback. If you center yourself on any type of directional board, twin or not, it is going to ride differently.

I ride a directional twin and my switch is fine. Is switch easier on a true centered twin? Perhaps. Unless you are riding a pure directional board or a substantial setback stance, then it's not really going to matter all that much.

Hell, I don't even ride a mirrored duck stance and I still do switch fine.

I think you are over thinking it. Try switch the way you have your board now. It's going to be hard no matter what when you are learning. If anything, it will make you a better switch rider when you do move to a centered twin board.


----------



## Shteff (Jul 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Well, here is the deal.....
> 
> Switch riding can be done quite well on any board once the rider gets a feel for how the board handles. Now it is true that a true twin makes this easier to master because the board rides exactly the same in either direction. There are directional boards, directional twins and true twins. A free ride or all mountain directional twin usually is built with the inserts already in a setback configuration. Additionally, the shape of the side cut can be directional or twin. This is most often known as a progressive or radial side cut. Manufacturers also incorporate a lot of multi radial side cut patterns to enhance directional performance.
> 
> ...


Great that helps alot, thanks!

I have this board:

Burton Royale 2007

Trying to figure out if its a twin


----------



## Shteff (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, thats useful to know 

I ripped off my stomp pad and centered my bindings (still has the 25mm offset) and found it alot easier to ride switch. Beforehand it felt unnatural and like i was leaning too far over the front of my board, but now it feels alot the same as riding normally and i can land jumps easier switch.

Now i need to get my switch as good as my goofy...


----------

